# Girly in Georgia



## Doggy (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi,every one


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 12, 2014)

Where in Georgia?

I have deep Bibb and Washington county roots, and will soon move close to Athens.

It's a beautiful place.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 12, 2014)

Athens boy here, nice to see a fellow Georgian, er two fellow Georgians in this thread. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Athens boy here, nice to see a fellow Georgian, er two fellow Georgians in this thread.
> 
> Welcome aboard.


Soon to be Georgian.

My great, great, great grandfather was born and buried in Georgia.

His sons scattered all over, some as far west as California.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 12, 2014)

Lot of new one-liner/one-word intro threads.
Stinky socks?


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey Doggy ...


----------



## Delldude (Dec 12, 2014)

Every good forum has a doggy.....LOL

Welcome Pal


----------



## Doggy (Dec 12, 2014)

I is jest notrh of alanta...Good to see so many good persons.


Doggy said:


> Hi,every one





Roadrunner said:


> Where in Georgia?
> 
> I have deep Bibb and Washington county roots, and will soon move close to Athens.
> 
> It's a beautiful place.





TemplarKormac said:


> Athens boy here, nice to see a fellow Georgian, er two fellow Georgians in this thread.
> 
> Welcome aboard.





Roadrunner said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Athens boy here, nice to see a fellow Georgian, er two fellow Georgians in this thread.
> ...





BlackSand said:


> Hey Doggy ...


----------



## Doggy (Dec 12, 2014)

I have been married such many times,I can`ts remember my last name,but my furst name be Aretha,Freinds jest call me Doggy.Don`t have eeny ideal what fer.I is in my thiertish years young.


----------



## Doggy (Dec 12, 2014)

Is there enybody heer from Tenessee.Dats where ma granmaw is frum.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 12, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Is there enybody heer from Tenessee.Dats where ma granmaw is frum.



How did you manage to guess that right?
I think just about all of us are from Tennessee.

.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 12, 2014)

Doggy said:


> I have been married such many times,I can`ts remember my last name,but my furst name be Aretha,Freinds jest call me Doggy.Don`t have eeny ideal what fer.I is in my thiertish years young.



Umm, what?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 12, 2014)

I *is jest notrh* of alanta...Good to see so many good persons.


Doggy said:


> I have been married* such* many times,I *can`ts* remember my last name,but my *furst* name be Aretha,Freinds* jest* call me Doggy.Don`t have *eeny* ideal what *fer*.*I is in my thiertish* years young.





Doggy said:


> Is there *enybody heer *from Tenessee.*Dats* where *ma* *granmaw* is *frum*.



I am sorry to say this on an introduction but I see someone is mocking southerners. We hardly talk like this and do not spell like we are trying to sound


----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)

lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> lol


I'm glad someone else caught the tag words lol


----------



## Noomi (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't care where you come from or what you sound like. Post like your age, and not like a child learning to spell.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 12, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I don't care where you come from or what you sound like. Post like your age, and not like a child learning to spell.


Noomi it's a troll or someone mocking southerners then again it's a troll either way. They are trying way to hard to sound like a preconceived stereotype Southerner.


----------



## william the wie (Dec 12, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care where you come from or what you sound like. Post like your age, and not like a child learning to spell.
> ...


It doesn't bother me at all. Anyone who lives where floods and fires, quakes and blizzards are the norm and is too stupid and inbred to have become a southerner that says volumes to me about the activity of their two neurons.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome Doggy.  I took infantry and airborne schools (taught in the latter) and never went back since then.

My great great uncles fought in Sherman's March to the Sea.


----------



## Doggy (Dec 13, 2014)

I unnerstan whats yu mean


JakeStarkey said:


> Welcome Doggy.  I took infantry and airborne schools (taught in the latter) and never went back since then.
> 
> My great great uncles fought in Sherman's March to the Sea.



Thanks,Jake..I was in Infantry..171st Infantry Brigade...In 1963-1966


----------



## Doggy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mr.Big.How would you know how a Southerner talks...My state don`t have an N. in front.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Mr.Big.How would you know how a Southerner talks...My state don`t have an N. in front.


I'm Southern Born and Bred, and I know the stereotype that is cast upon southerners.


----------



## Doggy (Dec 13, 2014)

Last time I looked,N.C. *definitely* is not in the South.Don`t be calling me an imposter.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 13, 2014)

Only thing good about Georgia is when General Sherman marched Atlanta with his troops on it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Last time I looked,N.C. *definitely* is not in the South.Don`t be calling me an imposter.


 hell yes North Carolina is most definitely in the south
I was right you are a troll.


----------



## Delldude (Dec 13, 2014)

Sound like he definitely a southerner too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 13, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Mr.Big.How would you know how a Southerner talks...My state don`t have an N. in front.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 13, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Only thing good about Georgia is when General Sherman marched Atlanta with his troops on it.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 13, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Mr.Big.How would you know how a Southerner talks...My state don`t have an N. in front.



Because nobody in the South likes an N....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Doggy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Big.How would you know how a Southerner talks...My state don`t have an N. in front.
> ...


Just wondering how do you know the doggy is a trashy no account good for nothing lazy person? My goodness Arron why do you want to trash a newbie like that


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 14, 2014)

come on big...there is a column in the local paper that does the southern talk shit with the spelling and all......think ebonics...
dont be so touchie....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> come on big...there is a column in the local paper that does the southern talk shit with the spelling and all......think ebonics...
> dont be so touchie....


It's the stereotype what I'm talking about. This person is mocking southerns.
Doggy for what ever reason seems to think you and I are not southerners.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 14, 2014)

and we care what he thinks...why?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> and we care what he thinks...why?


Just making needed corrections that is all Bones.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Hi,every one




I think your OP is a bit long. Can you cut a word or two?

Welcome to USMB.

Oh, and the sock drawers is over here......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Doggy said:


> I have been married such many times,I can`ts remember my last name,but my furst name be Aretha,Freinds jest call me Doggy.Don`t have eeny ideal what fer.I is in my thiertish years young.




Ok, cut the crap, guno !!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I *is jest notrh* of alanta...Good to see so many good persons.
> 
> 
> Doggy said:
> ...




I gotta agree with you on this one.  This is obviously a sock who is trying to taunt people. Not good, not good.

Hey, AVG-JOE - you got that sock collecting machine over there, pard???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Last time I looked,N.C. *definitely* is not in the South.Don`t be calling me an imposter.




Wrong. NC belongs to the South. Geographically, it is sometimes called a "Mid-Atlantic" state, due south of the "Acela" states, but it is indeed in the South.  I was there a lot as young guy, had a girlfriend not far from Charlotte. Great state, nice place, growing university environment, lots of R and D being invested into the Tarheel state, good population growth, lots of interesting people.

You are a troll.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Last time I looked,N.C. *definitely* is not in the South.Don`t be calling me an imposter.




And all of a sudden, you can spell well and your grammar and punctuation are almost correct.

Must be an epiphany.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Doggy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Big.How would you know how a Southerner talks...My state don`t have an N. in front.
> ...




*N*eutron Bomb?

*N*ail file?

*N*oob?


----------



## Delldude (Dec 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Doggy said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I looked,N.C. *definitely* is not in the South.Don`t be calling me an imposter.
> ...



It's like tourette posting syndrome.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Delldude said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Doggy said:
> ...




Indeed. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Doggy (Dec 14, 2014)

*Thanks,Statistikhengst*,,,You`ve made my day with your nice welcome..


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow.  Lot's of interesting new posters lately.  Welcome.


----------



## Doggy (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you,*ChrisL,for the welcome..*


----------



## Someguy (Dec 14, 2014)

Just saying "Cheers" is in Bean-Town and that shit ain't southern.


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 14, 2014)

What about south Boston?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Doggy said:


> *Thanks,Statistikhengst*,,,You`ve made my day with your nice welcome..




well, gee, you are certainly welcome..... uh, äääh, erm...


----------



## william the wie (Dec 14, 2014)

Kracker Pleaze said:


> What about south Boston?


Another yankee disaster?


----------



## Someguy (Dec 15, 2014)

william the wie said:


> Kracker Pleaze said:
> 
> 
> > What about south Boston?
> ...



Say that in southie you be gittin your azz kicked back to da mason dixon.


----------



## Delldude (Dec 15, 2014)

Someguy said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Kracker Pleaze said:
> ...



Where Whitey when ya need him?


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 15, 2014)

They all in them politic threads, just pick one


----------



## Someguy (Dec 15, 2014)

Delldude said:


> Someguy said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



Whitey ran that town. He was teh boss till he ran fo cali.


----------



## April (Dec 15, 2014)

lol


----------



## Gunman (Dec 15, 2014)

Doggy--- Yall know how ta shoot that gun yall toating..????


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm building a monster truck


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 16, 2014)

My cousin lives in north Mississippi 

He's a Yankee


----------



## Someguy (Dec 16, 2014)

is he as purdy as you?


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 16, 2014)

No, he comes from the ugly side of the family.


I wonder if saltine cracker is from south pittsburgh or north pittsburgh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2014)

Doggy said:


> Hi,every one


welcome aboard girl from georgia.


----------



## Delldude (Dec 16, 2014)

Kracker Pleaze said:


> No, he comes from the ugly side of the family.
> 
> 
> I wonder if saltine cracker is from south pittsburgh or north pittsburgh?



Back east there fish head.


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 16, 2014)

The only correct answer was south pittsburgh, so it's safe to assume that you a yankee


----------



## Delldude (Dec 16, 2014)

Kracker Pleaze said:


> The only correct answer was south pittsburgh, so it's safe to assume that you a yankee



Kracker, Cousin Refuss?


----------



## Doggy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you,*9/11 inside job*


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 16, 2014)

I had to call 911 the other day

One of my ex girlfriends busted my big screen tv


----------



## Doggy (Dec 16, 2014)

Which one,the monkey?


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 16, 2014)

No the ugly one


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 16, 2014)

Kracker Pleaze said:


> No the ugly one



You could have said the white one and we would know the one you are talking about.


----------



## Kracker Pleaze (Dec 17, 2014)

No I got a bunch of white ones


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 17, 2014)

Kracker Pleaze said:


> No I got a bunch of white ones



Brother's do.


----------

